# Gute storylastige Spiele?!



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Wie der Thread-Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach guten Spielen. Die Aussage klingt ziemlich hager, sagt aber eigentlich alles. Es ist vollkommen egal für welches System das Spiel ist oder welchem Genre es angehört, wichtig ist nur das das Spiel durch einer guten Story überzeugt und, möglichst lang, Spaß bereitet (also Gameplay und Athmosphäre passt).

Mein Problem ist zur Zeit einfach das ich nicht so recht weiss was ich noch spielen soll.. ich weiss, solche Threads gibt es zu genüge, aber so richtig zur Lösung beigetragen haben sie, zumindest für mich, nie.
Als ich angefangen habe Spiele zu "suchen" um sie zu spielen hat sich für mich schnell rauskristallisiert das gerade die RPGs und Adventures in diese Sparte, vonwegen gute Story und Spielüberzeugung, passen. Das heisst das bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (wie z. B. Bioshock und Warcraft3) diese Genre dort dominieren. Ist ja auch klar, Onlinegames haben es ja sowieso schwer mit guten Storys, Renn- und Sportspiele verfolgen meist sowieso andere 'Ziele' usw. usf. - diese Liste kann man auf viele weitere Genres übertragen.
Spiele die mich zum Beispiel überzeugt haben sind die SNES RPGs.. die hab ich aber bereits fast alle durch, bei den anderen hat ich oft nur das Problem das ich sie nicht verstehe (Japanisch -_-)..

SNES:
Lufia (ja, es gibt Englische und sogar Deutsche Fanübersetzungen des Spiels), Lufia 2, Breath of Fire 1/2, Final Fantasy IV/V, Illusions of Time, Terranigma, Zelda, Secrets of Mana, Secrets of Evermore, Crono Trigger.

Playstation Spiele:
Xenogears, Crono Cross, Breath of Fire 3 (nur 3, lohnen die anderen?), alle bisher erhältlichen Teile von Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts 1/2, Grandia, Parasite Eve, Baphomets Fluch, Suikoden 1/2.

PC:
List ich jetzt hier mal nicht auf, von Diablo über Baldurs Gate und Morrowind bishin zu Monkey Island und Maniacs Mansion.. kennt warscheinlich eh fast jeder und ist jetzt sozusagen mal als Selbverständlichkeit abgestempelt, genauso wie die Titel für die Handhelds - auch wenns jetzt Lacher regnet aber die Gameboy Spiele bringen auch geile Sachen hervor, die Pokemon Reihe (das mein ich jetzt mit Lacher ;D) aber auch Zelda.. auch wenn ich jetzt hier nicht näher drauf eingehe würd ichs begrüßen wenn man hier trotzdem auch da drüber diskutieren kann.
Wobei es hier nochn "Geheimtip" gibt, nämlich das mit einem RPG-Mager gemachte Unterwegs in Düsterburg, das ist seeehr gut und nur wenigen bekannt!

Naja, fällt auf, alles RPGs und Adventures - auch wenn viele sich hier beschweren werden das RPG das ist was sie auf dem Papier machen und nicht diese wie hier beschriebenen "Japano-RPGs" sind aber das lass ich jetzt hier mal aussen vor.

Vielleicht sollte man nochmal ein paar Beispiele für solche Spiele geben welche sich aber ausserhalb dieser Genres bewegen, wie die bereits genannten: Bioshock, Warcraft 3, Metal Gear Solid (wobei, ist doch nen Action Adventure eigentlich?), Half Life 1/2, Halo 1/2/3, Patapon, Resident Evil 3 (auch Adventure?) usw.

Was mir z. B. komplett fehlt ist die Erfahrung mit den 'Tales of Xxx' Teilen (Habt ihr Empfehlungen, welche Spiele für welches System?), viele gute Sega Spiele sind ebenfalls an mir vorbeigegangen (nicht Shenmue, ich rede eher so von den Megadrive II Games usw.  - Persona? Wus? Gibt viel, ich bitte euch also quasi um Hilfe meine SNES-Sammlung z. B. zu vervollständigen und mir Tips zu geben was es noch so gibt - vielleicht finden sich ja nochn paar ähnliche Freaks hier! (:


----------



## Thront (28. Mai 2009)

guter thread !

also so auf die schnelle fällt mir ein:




alle metal gear - teile

beyond good and evil (geniales spiel für die ps 2)

alle gtas (ausser die ____-story teile)

oddworld abe 

... mehr später- jezz ersma arbeit.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

also was sens spiele und so betrifft haben wir ne mybuffed retrogamergruppe da findest du gleichgesinnte zudem hatten wir bis vor kurzem einen User der auch retrozeug hat (wie gesagt wir hatten ihn jezt nimmer -.-)
ich persönlich kann dir storytechnisch eig Dungeon Siege 1und2 und die Gothic Reihe empfehlen (ja auch das 3er weils einfach inzwischen durch Com. Patches wirklich gut ist)


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

hm also von der atmosphäre her gibts ein paar richtig gute:

ich hab mir gestern wieder das Scarface für die Ps2 rausgekramt... das ist einfach nur genial, fängt da an wo man im film stirbt... ist natürlich super weil alles so ausguckt wie im film und man diese coole 80er jahre music hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist ungefähr vom gameplay so wie gta)

adventuremäßig fand ich black mirror sehr fesselnd, und wenns auch ein bisschen witzig sein darf ist "book of unwritten tales" genial


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

Strategietechnisch kann ich dir die ganze C&C reihe ans herz legen habe ich die ganzen jahre über immer begeistert gespiel^^


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

klick dich hier mal durch wenn du schöne adventures suchst:

http://www.adventure-treff.de/

hab so viele gespielt, und es war selten ein schlechtes dabei... doof ist halt das du einfach nach ca. 7 stunden druch bist und 40 tacken im eimer sind -.-

ein adventure nochmal spielen find ich persönlich nicht so doll, man weiß ja schon wie die rätsel gehen


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (28. Mai 2009)

Das beste Singleplayer RPG ist für mich nach wie vor Planescape Torment. Das war einfach genial, leider, muß ich auch sagen, kommerziell ein Flop, wegen der schlichten Verpackung.
Fallout 1 und Fallout 2, Vampire:Redemption und Vampire: Bloodlines, Wing Commander 4 ist sozusagen ein Film mit Spiel drin (meines Erachtens über zwei Sunden Film).

Ein Spiel welches ich vor 15 Jahren käuflich erwarb, erstaunlich daß sowas keiner nochmal versucht hat: Robinsons Requiem. Ich weiß nicht ob es das als Abandonware gibt, ich besitze lediglich die Amigaversion inklusive eines 1200. Bei entsprechenden Angebot überlasse ich Euch beides.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Yea nen paar sehr gute Ideen sind auf jedenfall dabei, die Oddworld-Reihe - wie konnt ich die nur vergessen? Und Wing Commander 4, stimmt - mal sehen ob ich das so noch spielen kann.
Beyond Good and Evil und Black Mirror hab ich grad mal gegooglet, klingt nett - und yo Marion, ich muss dir zustimmen.. ich habe mir (ist jetzt zwar schon länger her, aber naja) Jack Keane gekauft und fand das Spiel auch sehr gut (auch 'witziger') aber 40&#8364; wars für diese kurze Spieldauer auch nicht wert.

Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht, aber ich finde die C&C Reihe zwar spielerisch ganz nett, aber die Story dahinter ist recht banal, der neuste Red Alert Teil z. B. ist zwar witzig und gut, aber die Story ist jetzt net so der burner und die Spieldauer ist auch lächerlich kurz.


----------



## Philister (28. Mai 2009)

Die Fallout Reihe ist in der Hinsicht immer noch der absolute Bringer, auch wenn ich vom neusten Teil ein wenig enttäuscht war.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

schau dir aber wirklich mal book of unwirtten tales an, es hat für ein adventure auch echt lang gehalten...

wenn du mal wow oder sonstige fantasy spiele gespielt hast, findest du ständig irgendwelche versteckten witze, das fand ich total geil...

ein beispiel: du kommst als kleiner zaubergnom in ein gasthaus und ein magier und ein händler hocken vor einer rollenspielmaschine und zocken "finanzamt"  - server stürzt ab: " och menno ich habe mich schon die ganze woche auf meine steuererklärung gefreut" ;D

fallout 3 fand ich auch nicht sooo den hit, .... was mich tierisch genervt hat war das es die KOMPLETT gleiche spielemechanik hatte wie oblivion -.-

... wobei oblivion kann ich dir auch ans herz legen - habe es geliebt!!


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Njo ich sitze grad in der Schule und google nach dem Kram den ich net kenn. 
Das ist ja noch recht neu wie es aussieht.. lol "Das Vieh" wie geil isn das xD

Wie es aussieht hab ich grad nen paar Fan Übersetzungen für Tales of Phantasia gefunden, für den SNES - ich glaub das geh ich mal als nächstes an. Hab schon oft gelesen das Leute gerade dies als "Das" RPG schlechthin für den SNES darstellen - wenn das stimmt muss es ja recht gut sein, schließlich hats harte Konkurrenz.


----------



## Philister (28. Mai 2009)

was ich bei fallout 3 am meisten vermisst hab ist zb. die beklemmende stimmung die bei den früheren teilen zum teil echt stark war, wenn man zum beispiel per zufall auf nen menschenschlachthof gestossen ist oder versuchslabore mit menschen statt ratten gefunden hat. das war einfach so richtig.. abgründig ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Was man nicht alles so findet, mal sehen ob auf dem Schulpc der Emulator funktioniert, zum glück muss man ihn ja nicht installieren..

Zu Fallout kann ich meinen Vorpostern eigentlich nur zustimmen, die alten Teile waren sehr genial - wie Philister schon sagt, es gab dort einfach diese *schluck* Momente, die Story war gut und die Athmosphäre war fesselnd. Der 3te Teil ist eher ne Grafikschleuder, ganz nett - kann sich aber nicht zu den anderen, bereits genannten, Spielen einreihen.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

was mich auch total aufgeregt hat war das ich ständig halb tot und angefresse war und wirklich NIE ein bett gefunden habe -.- immer musste ich ins gasthaus und dann war mein ganzes geld wieder weg -.- und dann immer dieses herzpochen... und am humpeln.... mich hats irgendwann so genervt das ich den ton ausgemacht habe ;D

... allerdings fande ich diese sniper-funktion verdammt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hm was hatte ich denn sonst noch so gespielt in letzter zeit?

- fable2 fand ich recht cool, nur was ich komisch fand, habe mir so ein schönes mädel zamgebaut, und jetzt ist sie vernabt und irgendwie ein totaler koloss ;D ... schau aus wie ein monster derzeit^^

- lost planet ist recht cool - allerdings wars mir ein bissl zu schwer... das motiviert mich dann nicht lang...

- witcher und drakensang haben mir auch nicht so gefallen, irgendwie doofe steuerung, und bei drakensang kann man nichtmal über nen kleinen bach drüberhüfen - grrrrrrr

- das neue tombraider is suppa- seeehr geile grafik

- alone in the dark is schön gruselig^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


all sowas kommt zusammen wenn man mal ne weile kein wow spielen will ;D


----------



## -Therion- (28. Mai 2009)

Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of Earth

Vampire: The Masquerade

Da spiel ich nur der Story wegen


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Vampire: The Masquerade ist recht gut, definitiv.
Call of Cthulhu, ich kenne Cthulhu nur von Büchern?! Habs nie gelesen, aber viel von gehört - worum gehts da grob?

The Witcher hab ich durchgespielt, so toll wars aber eigentlich net, die Gruselstimmung kam in den gruseligen Gegenden auch nicht rüber imo, Drakensang hab ich nicht weit gespielt - hat ich mir nur mal ausgeliehen und war net so motivierend - ist wohl eher was für die PnP' Fans.
Das neue Tomb Raider ist echt cool, das war bei meinem Mainboard dabei, sehr nettes Game und cool gemacht mit der Story (vorallem fand ich gut das man die Videos von älteren Teilen schauen konnte).

Fable2 und Lost Planet sind 360 Games wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab, kann ich atm net zocken.. gnarr.

Und jap, ich spiele sowas eig. auch alles paralell zum MMORPG, bzw. zu WoW momentan, aber bisauf raiden geht da atm nicht viel und von daher.. :> 
Ich kann dir dann nur empfehlen mal die SNES Spiele auszuprobieren, die fesseln einen sehr lange.


----------



## -Therion- (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn de Schatten über Innsmouth gelesen hast, kannst du dir schonmal den Anfang des Spiels vorstellen. Du kommst als Privatdetektiv in das Dorf und versuchst was über nen Mord heraus zu finden. Aber lieber selber spielen.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

> Und jap, ich spiele sowas eig. auch alles paralell zum MMORPG, bzw. zu WoW momentan, aber bisauf raiden geht da atm nicht viel und von daher.. :>



gut das es nicht mir allein so geht^^


----------



## Alostris (28. Mai 2009)

Für die Playstation 1+2 kann ich dir nur die komplette Final Fantasy Spielreihe empfehlen. (Teil 7 war der beste)

In jedem ist eine gute Story, und es macht extrem viel Spaß diese Teile zu spielen.
(ausser vielleicht in FF X-2, hat mir persönlich nicht so gefallen).

Für den PC, ist mein Topfavorit Fable.

GameBoy/Advanced sind die besten immer noch Zelda und Golden Sun.

Und zum schluss wo ich damals noch einen GC besessen habe, war eins meiner Lieblingspiele Skies of the Arcadia Legends, der Remake von der Version des Sega Dreamcast.

//

Alo


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe ja auf das hier ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU7mKda1728
(würde mir mal jemand erklären wie ich sowas einbette - schnall es nicht^^)

bis jetzt hat sich die wii noch nicht soo gelohnt für mich :-(


----------



## Camô (28. Mai 2009)

Final Fantasy 7,8 und 10. Besser gehts nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch Metal Gear Solid ist zu empfehlen, besonders Teil 3.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

@ Marion, du nimmst den Teil vom Link der hinter den "?v=" steht, also in diesem fall "YU7mKda1728" und bettest das dann so ein [.youtube]YU7mKda1728[./youtube]
Tada:


Wii ist ganz nett, mein Dad hat eine *g*, Zelda dafür war Top!

@Camô und Alostris,
ich fand eigentlich den 6ten Teil der Final Fantasy Reihe bisher am besten, meine Reihenfolge war immer 6>10>7>rest.. wobei ich aber sehr gespannt auf die neuen Spiele bin!
Metal Gear ist Legendär, ich find gerade der erste Teil ist eins der besten Spiele was es je gab.

So jetzt schau ich mir das Youtubevideo erstmal an :f

So, USB Stick für die Savegames besorgt, bisher macht ToP einen coolen Eindruck, völlig anderes Kampfsystem als in den üblicheren RPGs und Story fängt recht 0815, aber grausam an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Uah, dritte *ahh, bitter..*-Stelle.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

Hmm ja die Gameboy spiele da kann ich meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen Golden Sun 1und 2 sind genial wobei es auch ein ganz nettes Final Fantasy für den DS gibt das macht auch recht spaß.
Und natürlich Pokemon ich fang demnächst wieder mit der roten Edition an :>

Spieletechnisch kannst du ja auch mal Sacred probieren ahb eignedlich recht viel gutes gelesen aber selber kann ichs dir nicht bestätigen weil ich nur Diablo spiele wenns um Hack n Slay geht^^

Gute Story hat auch Call of Duty 4 modern warfare ist allerdings auch recht kurz macht aber online sau viel spaß ^^

Unreal 1 + 2 in der Sammleredition mit UT04 auch recht nett hat mir verdammt viele schockmomente versetzt XD

Wenn du was packendes willst dann kannst ja mal die ganzen Horrorgames ala Doom, Resident Evil etc probieren

edit: ich hab die GENIALE IDEE

N64 mit Mariokart, dann Mario (dieses Einzelspielerding, Mario Party (genial wenn der verlierer auch noch n Schnaps trinken muss nach den Minispielchen XD), Zelda, etc.


----------



## Alostris (28. Mai 2009)

Hmm vor N64 + Mario Party 1 bekomme ich mittlerweile jedesmal Panikattacken.

Denn da gabs immer so ein Tolles minigame wo man so ne "puppe" mit einem Rotor auf dem Kopf, einmal in einem Raum herumfliegen lassen muss.

Da hat man ja dann wie ein Vollidiot auf dem Stick eingedreht und am nächsten morgen bist mit Wundblasen auf den Händen aufgewacht und konntest nichts mehr greifen.

Aber was ich noch empfehlen kann ist Metroit Prime. Besonders das auf dem GC fand ich sehr genial.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

ich fand auch bioshock ziemlich klasse, sowohl story als auch gameplay

ich hab immer total den schock gekriegt wenn mal wieder so ein dicker auf mich zu is  ;D
... dafür musste dann immer das mädel bei mir dran glauben hihihi


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

GameBoy: MysticQuest - meiner Meinung nach das beste GameBoy-RPG, das es je gegeben hat. Das Spielverhalten ähnelt dem von Zelda oder von Secret of Mana, d.h. man ist so ein kleines Männchen mit Schwert (und anderen Waffen) und Spezialattacke und muss (wer hätte es gedacht) die Welt retten. Ein wirklich klassisches GameBoy-Classic Spiel, von dem ich sogar noch irgendwo das Original rumliegen haben müsste...tief im Keller verstaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heutzutags spielt man sowas eh im Emulator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PSX: Koudelka - ein düsteres Spiel mit grusliger Atmosphäre, in dem man gegen Zombies, Geister und anderes Untotes Zeug kämpft. Das Spiel ist recht gut gespickt mit Zwischensequenzen. Manchmal kams mir so vor, als würde ich mehr Filme schauen als effektiv zu spielen. Leider ist das Ende recht mies (wie ich finde), aber ansonsten ist das ganze Spiel hindurch gut gemacht. Es ist allerdings ein Bisschen kurz, sprich an einem langen Wochenende durchaus durchzuspielen. Der Kampfstil ähnelt dem von FinalFantasy.

PC: Die neueren und bekannteren Spiele dürftest Du vermutlich durch haben, drum geh ich mal auf die guten alten Spiele ein (das Meiste müsste mittlerweile Abandonware sein, also legal und kostenlos downloadbar. Ne Seite dafür wäre zB Abandonia):
RPG:
- Albion soll recht gut sein, bin jedoch nie dazu gekommen, mir das anzuschauen
- Betrayal at Krondor (wobei ich das relativ bald eher langweilig fand)
- DSA I - III (Das Schwarze Auge) oder auf englisch auch "Realms of Arkania" genannt. Wobei, die Originale sind Deutsche Titel, also würd ich auch die Deutsche Version spielen.
- Eye of the Beholder I - III
- Heroes of Might & Magic 5 (die Vorgänger haben keine wirkliche Geschichte oder eher eine nicht allzu spannende. Die vom 5.Teil ist aber echt super gelungen. Unter Anderem spielt man einen Totenbeschwörer, der durch geschickte Machtspiele vom Eremiten im Wald bis hin zum Anführer ganzer Heerscharen aufsteigt)
- Might & Magic III - V
- Ultima 8 - Pagan (oder die Ultima-Reihe generell, wobei die Vorgänger von Ultima 8 nicht wirklich angenehm zu spielen sind. Die laufen noch auf VGA, sprich Augenkrebsgefahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst Ultima 7 läuft auf SVGA wenn ich das richtig sehe)
- Ultima Underworld I - II

Adventure (ne Menge Spiele hier sind für mich Selbstverständlichkeit, aber ich liste sie dennoch auf. Vielleicht hast Du ja eins davon trotzdem noch nie gespielt):
- Day of the Tentacle (ein Adventure in dem man 3 verschiedene Charaktere parallel in 3 verschiedenen Zeitperioden spielt: Vergangenheit, Gegenwart, Zukunft. Das spiel ist recht lustig gemacht)
- Discworld (ein Adventure in dem man recht oft stecken bleibt, aber es ist recht witzig gemacht. Im Notfall halt ne Komplettlösung zur Hilfe nehmen)
- Freddy Pharkas - Frontier Pharmacist (ein Adventure im Wilden Westen)
- Grim Fandango (das einzige 3D-Adventure, das durch die Grafik nicht an Witz verloren hat, im Gegensatz zu Monkey Island 4 oder Simon the Sorcerer 3)
- Indiana Jones - Fate of Atlantis / The last Crusade
- Kings Quest I - VII (8 hat mit nem Adventure nichts mehr zu tun und sollte eher bei RPG eingereiht werden. Ausserdem ist die Steuerung grauenhaft, also ist davon abzuraten)
- Leisure Suit Larry I - VII (8 hat mit nem Adventure nichts mehr zu tun und ist eigentlich nur noch sone Art Minispiel-Ansammlung)
- Loom (ein Adventure in dems vor allem um Musik und Klänge geht, mal ne echte Abwechslung)
- Maniac Mansion I
- Monkey Island I - IV
- Shannara
- Simon the Sorcerer I - II (III ist völlig witzlos und abzuraten)
- Space Quest V - Roger Wilco in the next mutation
- Touché...wenn Dus zum laufen bringst...
- ZackMcKracken I - II (2 ist ein Fanremake und somit als Freeware im Netz zu finden)

Müsste alles mit der Dosbox spielbar sein, ausser Grim Fandango und Heroes of Might & Magic 5, das sind Windows-Spiele.

Dann hätt ich noch ne Reihe an Spielen, die Du auch unbedingt mal spielen solltest, bei denen es aber eher weniger um die Story geht. Kann die noch aufzählen, sofern gewünscht.


----------



## Furiel (28. Mai 2009)

Für mich ist immernoch das beste Spiel, wenn es um Story und Atmosphäre geht, Zelda - The Ocarina of Time für den Nintendo 64.

Fable 2 finde ich, wie oben schon erwähnt auch super.

@ Marion: Dein Mädel bei Fable 2 ist deshalb so ein Koloss weil du wahrscheinlich Konstitution (oder so ähnlich) geskillt hast das lässt Musklen wachsen und macht breiter : )

Richtig gute Stimmung war finde ich auch noch bei The Darkness, besonders bei der nicht-deutschen-Version.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Sehr coole Liste Davatar und danke für den Link!
Viele Spiele davon hab ich gespielt - sogar noch original hier rumliegen, speziell von den Adventures - manche muss ich mir ncohmal anschauen und manche werd ich mir mal organisieren.
Von Adventures scheinst du ja gut Ahnung zu haben, Baphomets Fluch (deutscher Name) und Runaway sind dir sicher ein Begriff? 3D mäßig kann ich dir Jack Keane empfehlen, ist echt ein schönes Spiel, auch mit viel Witz - leider etwas kurz.
Kennt jemand eigentlich die Sam&Max Spiele?


Hehee, das war bei Fable1 auch schon so, leider altert man da auch -.-'


----------



## Rhokan (28. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht hab ichs jetzt beim Überfliegen übersehen und jemand hats schon vorgeschlagen, aber wenn du storylastige Rollenspiele mit großartiger Atmosphäre suchst, spiel *Gothic + Gothic 2* (aber lass lieber die Finger von Teil 3!!)


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

> Wobei es hier nochn "Geheimtip" gibt, nämlich das mit einem RPG-Mager gemachte Unterwegs in Düsterburg, das ist seeehr gut und nur wenigen bekannt!


Hehe, wenn du darauf stehst kann ich dir noch Vampires Dawn 1+2 sehr ans Herz legen.
Wenn du den RPG-Maker und UiD kennst sind dir die allerdings wahrscheinlich sowieso schon bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fun fact: Ich hab vor 3 oder 4 Jahren zusammen mit dem Ersteller von Unterwegs in Düsterburg an anderen Spielen in der selben Welt gearbeitet :>


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ichs jetzt beim Überfliegen übersehen und jemand hats schon vorgeschlagen, aber wenn du storylastige Rollenspiele mit großartiger Atmosphäre suchst, spiel *Gothic + Gothic 2* (aber lass lieber die Finger von Teil 3!!)


Gothic 1 war zur damaligen Zeit zwar toll, aber das Gameplay für nen Anfänger war einfach nur hart. Dauergesterbe war in und die Ladezeiten waren absolut grauenhaft. Mit heutigen PCs müssten die Ladezeiten vermutlich erträglich geworden sein. Ansonsten war die Story natürlich Top. Gothic 2 war meiner Meinung nach der beste der drei Teile. Da gibts eigentlich keine Makel - sofern man gut gepatcht hat. Mit der Originalversion konnte man kaum spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gothic 3 war von der Story her grottig, da geb ich Dir recht, aber vom Gameplay her wars meiner Meinung nach am meisten ausgereift von allen 3 Spielen (das soll nicht heissen, es hätte in der Originalversion weniger Bugs als die andern Teile, sondern das Kampfsystem war am besten aufgebaut, auch von der Schwierigkeit her).

@Deathstyle: Ah stimmt, wie konnte ich nur Sam & Max vergessen? Schande über mein Haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, die neuen (oder neueren) Teile find ich viel zu kurz, als dass da das alte Sam & Max - Feeling aufkommen könnte. Aber soweit ich gehört hab sind das ja auch Fanremakes, dafür sind sie dann wirklich gut gelungen.
Baphomets Fluch ist natürlich auch super, der erste, sowie der zweite Teil. Den dritten Teil hab ich nie gespielt, werd ich irgedwann mal nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt aber auch noch ein Fanprojekt und zwar Baphomets Fluch 2.5. Soweit ich weiss ist 2.5 daraus entstanden, weil irgendwann mal die Gerüchte rumgiegen, der 3.Teil würde nicht mehr erscheinen. Also haben sich die Fans rangesetzt und 2.5 programmiert. Das Spiel ist als Freeware unter dem Link erhältlich.
Von Runaway hab ich immer nur gehört, gespielt hab ichs aber nie. Wenn ich das mal irgendwo günstig auftreiben kann, werd ichs sicher auch durchspielen.
Jack Keane kenn ich nicht, aber 3D-Adventures steh ich meistens sehr kritisch gegenüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das heisst jedoch nicht, dass ich ihnen keine Chance geben würde.

Was ich auch immer mal noch antesten wollte war I have no mouth and I must scream. Die Berichte dazu klingen wirklich düster, aber extrem unterhaltsam. Das Problem ist jedoch, dass angeblich der 4.Charakter, der einen Nazi darstellt, in der deutschen Version herausgeschnitten wurde und sich somit angeblich die deutsche Version nicht erfolgreich (sprich zu einem Happy End führend) beenden lässt. Eine englische Version konnt ich jedoch bis jetzt nicht finden. Allerdings solls ja generell eh kaum möglich sein, das Spiel erfolgreich zu beenden. Dem Roman zu Folge gibt es für die Rätsel keine korrekte Lösung und so war wohl auch der Ursprungsgedanke, ein Spiel zu machen, das man nicht gewinnen kann. Jedoch wer würde sowas kaufen? Vermutlich nicht allzu viele Leute. Daher wurde die Möglichkeit eingebaut, auch wenn sie kaum zu erreichen sein soll.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Mai 2009)

Gothic 1 hab ich gespielt, die Ladezeiten waren wirklich berstig (aber immernoch besser als Baldurs Gate auf 8[oder 6?] CDs), den rest hat man unter Kontrolle bekommen. Teil 2 und 3 habe ich bisher noch nicht gespielt, ich werd wohl mal ausschau danach halten und die nochmal der Reihe nach durch spielen - ich schätze selbst Gothic 3 sollte mitlerweile fehlerfrei spielbar sein - knüpft der eigentlich an den 2ten Teil an?

Was Jack Keane angeht würd ich einfach mal die Demo ausprobieren, so toll fand ich die jetzt zwar nicht - aber dafür ist sie auch nicht sehr groß.
Sonst haben die bei Game One mal bei "Ausgegraben" über ein düsteres Adventure erzählt, das klang extrem gut (weil düster *wuhuu) - allerdings such ich grade vergeblich danach.

Das "I have no mouth and I must scream" klingt ja irgendwie paradox, gut aber auch schlecht, wenn du es mal getestet hast erwart ich kurzes review! (:

@Night falls,
Ja natürlich kenn ich sie beide, durchgespielt hab ich aber ehrlich gesagt keins, ich werd wohl den ersten Teil nochmal angehen müssen. UiD hat mcih da einfach schneller gepackt. Was ist denn aus den anderen Spielen geworden? Klingt extrem gut, der Witz aus UiD und die düstere Stimmung (z. B. in der Burg) hat mich wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

> ich schätze selbst Gothic 3 sollte mitlerweile fehlerfrei spielbar sein



naja ich habs mir vor ner weile gekauft, erste problem war die installation, habs ewig nicht hingekriegt, musste erst ewig suchen bis ich die install.datei in irgend nem ordner gefunden hab...
dann lief es irgendwie komisch und ist ständig abgekackt... grafik war auch nicht so mein fall, hab ewig mitm nhancer rumgetüftelt um die ein bisschen hochzuschrauben... naja nach m 3ten absturz liegts nun im eck -.-



> onst haben die bei Game One mal bei "Ausgegraben"...



Game One ist eh suppa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich jedes mal wenn ich es sehe - die beiden Jungs sind einfach  zu geil ;D

btw, kauf keine spiele weil sie eine schöne schachtel haben^^ bin bei einem adventure mal so aufs maul gefallen - das war "pathologic" das spiel ist dermaßen beschissen - einfach ohne worte -.- klang auf der schachtel noch nett, aber das spiel ist der totale graus

Hier ein Testbericht
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbe...Pathologic.html


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

Mhm... was ist aus den anderen geworden. Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht genau. 
Als ich ausgestiegen bin steckten manche noch in den Kinderschuhen und andere waren schon weiter. Damals lagen allerdings auch schon ein paar aus Eis oder waren eingestellt.
Ich habe letztens mal ein wenig gestöbert (wurde von Nostalgie gepackt und hab mir dann mal VD2 gegönnt auf das ich damals sehnsüchtigst gewartet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber konnte nichts genaueres dazu finden. :/

In diesem Forum gibt es jedoch einige vielversprechende RPG-Maker Projekte und Vollversionen. Die Reise ins All (Vollversion) scheint mir sehr interessant zu sein. Ein Spiel im Stil eines Jules Verne Roman. Beizeiten werde ich das wahrscheinlich auch mal durchspielen.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

Ah, ganz vergessen. Eines der lustigsten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe (bzw alle drei Teile) war Gobliiins, Gobliins 2 und Goblins 3:
Die Spiele sind levelmässig aufgebaut und man steuert idR 3 Goblins. Diese muss man geschickt platzieren und/oder ihre speziellen Fähigkeiten nutzen, um in den nächsten Level gelangen zu können. Dabei gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten, draufzugehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was das Spiel gleichermassen schwer, aber auch lustig macht. Die Geschichte dabei ist auch recht lustig.

Hier ein Ingamescreenshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn wir grad bei Rätstelspielen sind gibts natürlich noch Lemmings (das eh jeder kennt) und The Incredible Toon Machine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei muss man pro Level ein bestimmtes Rätsel lösen und hat eine bestimmte Anzahl verschiedener Gegenstände zur Verfügung. Ein Beispiel wäre zB: "Bringe die Katze dazu, die Maus zu fressen." Nun sitzt aber die Katze nur fett und dumm rum und tut nichts. Also kann man sie mit nem Fisch ködern. Dann läuft sie Richtung Fisch und erreicht ne Leiter, die sie automatisch hochklettert. Oben schickt man die Katze dann auf ein Trampolin und gelangt so zur Maus. Mit diesem Spiel kann man echt ganze Nächte verbringen. Am Anfang sind die Rätsel recht einfach, mit der Zeit jedoch extrem schwer und erfordern auch grosse Phantasie.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

ich protestiere gegen dieses "Gothic 3 is immer noch langweilig und mist"

ok das ENDE ist scheiße aber der rest is geil und durch die com. patches kam viel gutes dazu

und JA ich bin ein absoluter fanboy also wagt es nicht das spiel schlecht zu machen >.<


----------



## honduras (28. Mai 2009)

Hast du schon mal Half-Life gespielt? Wenn nicht - kaufen!

Dieses Flash-Game hier ist übrigens auch richtig toll. :>
http://www.kongregate.com/games/Mazapan/yo...o-burn-the-rope


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

@LoD: Hast Du auch mal das Addon gespielt? Ich hab gehört es soll nicht wirklich gut sein, da es von einer "fremden" Firma programmiert worden ist. Hast Du da ev Details dazu? Ich find Gothic 3 super (vom Ende abgesehn). Vor allem, dass man wählen kann, dass man auch den bösen Orkzen-Weg einschlägt find ich gut gelungen. Das Einzige das mich stört ist, dass man, wenn man das Spiel das erste Mal spielt gar nicht weiss, welche schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen es hat, Städte oder Rebellenunterschlüpfe auszuheben.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

super jetzt bin ich am boden, ja das addon ist absolut scheiße das geb sogar ich zu -.-

danke das du mich daran erinnerst ich habs grad so schön verdrängt

fu davatar -.-

ich poste gleich details uno momento muss grad fertig arbeiten :>

edit: für davatar

aaaalso das addon ist KEIN addon das ist ein eigenständiges spiel für das noch nicht mal ne richtige install.exe existiert du kannst dir das spiel einfach von der CD auf die Festplatte ziehn und zocken (kein witz)
es spielt wieder in der alten welt nur das jetzt das wüstengebiet Varant und das Gebirge unzugänglich sind d.h. barriere davor aber keine zauberbarriere sondern da gehts halt dann nicht lang du läufst gegen ne unsichtbare wand.
Du startest wieder auf lvl1 in ardea und machst dann halt andere Qs wobei du diesmal nicht wirkilch einfluss hast auf die entscheidung zu welchem "lager/fraktion" du gehören willst.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

Sorry wollte das Spiel nicht runtermachen ^^ ich kenn halt nur bisher das Addon nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (28. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ich schätze selbst Gothic 3 sollte mitlerweile fehlerfrei spielbar sein




Ja dank der Community-Patches läuft es relativ fehlerfrei.
Hatte zumindestens schon ewig keine mehr.

Gothic 3 ist eigentlich ein ziemlich gutes Spiel aber im vergleich zu Gothic 1+2 ist es ein rückschritt.


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Ich fand es in der zweiten Hälfte VIEL zu einfach. Man konnte durch noch so grosse Gegnermassen durchrennen und hat einfach alles umgehauen.

Also 1 + 2 waren um längen besser. 

Hab G3 auch nur 1 mal durchgezockt und dann die Finger davon gelassen. Muss es aber auf meinem "neuen" PC nochmals testen.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

Hier (wens interessiert) der Link zum Grafiktuning von G3

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,668215/G...Adventure/Test/


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2009)

Hatten wir hier eigentlich schon spiele wie:

Kotor I +II,
The Witcher,
GTA Vice City, San Andreas,
Warcraft 3, Starcraft

Alles spiele mit einer extrem guten Story.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Mai 2009)

Operation Flashpoint  ( plus erweiterungen ) ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

Thief 1 (absolut genial)
Thief 2 (hab ich nid gespiel also kann ich nix zu sagen)


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2009)

Max Payne, Call of Duty 4 sind schonmal die allergeilsten Singleplayergames.


----------



## Thront (29. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und wenn wir grad bei Rätstelspielen sind gibts natürlich noch Lemmings (das eh jeder kennt) und The Incredible Toon Machine:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






*ICH SUCHE SEIT JAHREN DIESES SPIEL !!!!!!*


*D A N K Ä Ä Ä !*


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier eigentlich schon spiele wie:
> 
> Kotor I +II,
> The Witcher,
> ...


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2009)

Nunja, die Oblivion Elder Scrolls Reihe ist auch ziemlich mit Story überladen^^
Warcraft III und Starcraft. kann ich nur zustimmen^^Spiel gerade Starcraft die Kampagnien durch und bin mit Episode II mit den Zerg fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuschade dass mein Englisch noch so schlecht is... versteh nicht wirklich viel von...

Warcraft III hab ich mir mehrmals durchgespielt. Die Story ists wert^^

Und ein Spiel, dass ich selber nie gespielt hab, aber viel gutes Feedback bekommen hab.
*Bioshock*

Edit: Ich lese den Thread, finde aber die allerbesten Storyspiele nicht, die das ganze Genre eigendlich revolutioniert hat.
Ganz wichtig. Zwar uralt aber hat immer noch seinen Reiz^^

*Sword of mana* (ich meine den ältesten teil)
*Chrono Trigger*

Ohne ihnen würde dieses Genre gar nicht existieren!

Da aber diese Spiele noch zur Super Nintendo Zeiten und früher rauskamen, lohnt sich ein Kauf nicht mehr. Ich empfehle hier einen Emulator, sowie die Spiele, für euren Pc.

Aber nur, weil man die wirklich schwer noch legal zu erwerben sind^^KAuft auch sonst weiterhin eure Spiele legal!


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Hatten wir hier eigentlich schon spiele wie:
> 
> Kotor I +II,
> The Witcher,
> ...






LordofDemons schrieb:


> Thief 1 (absolut genial)
> Thief 2 (hab ich nid gespiel also kann ich nix zu sagen)


Wie konnte ich den Heiligen Gral der Schleichspiele nur vergessen :/


----------



## Davatar (29. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> *ICH SUCHE SEIT JAHREN DIESES SPIEL !!!!!!*
> 
> *D A N K Ä Ä Ä !*


Bitteschön ^^ Nen Downloadlink findest Du hier im Home of the Underdogs



Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja, die Oblivion Reihe ist auch ziemlich mit Story überladen^^
> Warcraft III und Starcraft. kann ich nur zustimmen^^Spiel gerade Starcraft die Kampagnien durch und bin mit Episode II mit den Zerg fertig
> 
> 
> ...


Kleine Korrektur: Oblivion-Reihe -> Oblivion durchstreichen und "The Elder Scrolls" einsetzen
Und ich frage mich, warum Du nicht einfach die Deutsche Version von Starcraft gekauft hast, statt der Englischen o_O


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

@Benji9

Die Spiele wurden schon genannt, entweder von mir oder von anderen. Einzig Sword of Mana wurde nicht genannt, dieses Spiel kam auch erst als GBA Version nach Europa und war vorher nur in Japan auf japanisch für den SNES verfügbar - ob es nun gut oder schlecht ist sei mal dahingestellt aber revolutioniert hat es diese Genre nicht, dann doch eher die Seiken Denetsu (Secret of Mana z. B.), Breath of Fire oder Final Fantasy Reihe.
Chrono Trigger ist zwar ein extrem geniales Spiel und jeder der es nicht gespielt hat tut mir quasi leid, aber es kam erst am Ende der SNES Ära heraus und ist dadurch auch nicht zwingend Genre Grundstein - wobei ich dir da auf jedenfall eher zustimmen würde.

Thief 1 und 2 sind auch super, stimmt - Max Payne auch, aber CoD4 fand ich eigentlich nach einer Stunde schon lahm und habs online gezockt weils mir zu langweilig war.


----------



## Davatar (29. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Thief 1 und 2 sind auch super, stimmt - Max Payne auch, aber CoD4 fand ich eigentlich nach einer Stunde schon lahm und habs online gezockt weils mir zu langweilig war.


Dazu klicke man hier. Max Payne 3 soll im Winter 2009 rauskommen, laut RockStarGames. Da bin ich extrem gespannt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

> CoD4 fand ich eigentlich nach einer Stunde schon lahm


CoD4 hatte ich nach einer Stunde DURCH :X
Die Singleplayerlänge war ne absolute Frechheit...


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, ich hab das Training gemacht bis ich den wannabe geschlagen hab..
Fand CoD1 und 2 vom feeling her besser.

Uh, Max Payne 3, die Seite spackt aber gerade ab. Wo wir grade bei non-releaseds sind:
Ich warte noch auf die neuen FF Teile für PS3 und bin auch sehr gespannt auf Prototype (mal sehen obs da auch ne gescheite story gibt).


@Night falls
So ist das mitlerweile leider bei fast allen Spielen.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> CoD4 hatte ich nach einer Stunde DURCH :X



Sicher Doch Kommt halt da von wenn man das spiel auf Einfach stellt


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> CoD4 hatte ich nach einer Stunde DURCH :X
> Die Singleplayerlänge war ne absolute Frechheit...


:> nicht nur du


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Mai 2009)

Gut öhm, joar ich lass hier mal einige Dinge ab.
(reihenfolge irrelevant)

Alle GTA Teile
Bioshock
Clive Barker´s Jericho
Assasins Creed
Mass Effect
Resident Evil 4/5
Fable 1&2
Stronghold
Hitman Blood Money (Hoffe auf Fortsetzung : ( )
Need for Speed Underground 2 (Meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil)
Gears of War 1&2
Cossaks
Anno
Half Life
Diablo 1&2
Warcraft III (Ja auch offline)
Monkey Island
Duke Nuken
Das aller erste Doom
Das aller erste Quake
Die ersten Worms teile
Wolfenstein
Mario
Mario Cart
Super Smash Brothers
Mirror´s Edge
Far Cry
Silent Hill
Halo Serie
Fallout
Command & Conquerer
Tekken
Left 4 Dead
Burnout Reihe
Call of Duty Reihe

Das sind so meine Favoriten, habe aber deutlich mehr gespielt ^^


----------



## Philister (29. Mai 2009)

grad wollt ich mir the book uf unwritten tales kaufen, weil sich das echt gut angehört hat. aber weder in nem laden hab ich es bekommen, noch kann man das übers internet kaufen und runterladen. wie verstaubt ist das denn bitte..
steh kurz davor mirs 'gratis' zu holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Sehr alt uralt das man es bei http://www.amazon.de/The-Book-of-Unwritten...s/dp/B001QCYHLE Findet nach 2 sec googeln


----------



## Philister (29. Mai 2009)

kaufen und runterladen - das war die devise. hab aber mittlerweile was gefunden.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (29. Mai 2009)

Alter Kaufen oder Runter landen?  Mit Herunterladen verstehe ich ala Emule ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

bis auf das es nicht so lang ist: portal muss man gespielt haben, ist so ziemlich das packenste, athmosspärischste spiel der letzten jahre.

cod4 warfare ist auch einer der wirklich guten shooter mit athmosspäre, beim ersten durchspieln hält man da gelegentlich kurz inne
halflife, auch sehr gut. aber portal spielen!


----------



## skyline930 (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, CoD4 is extrem kurz, aber das Spiel reißt einen echt mit, da bei der 



Spoiler



Atombombenexlposion, wo man im Heli ist,


 da hab ich mir echt einfach nur "NEIN!!!!" geschrien xD Die Atmosphäre is aber echt geil in dem Game!


----------



## Philister (31. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Alter Kaufen oder Runter landen?  Mit Herunterladen verstehe ich ala Emule ?


sowas kommt mir nicht in die tüte - vor allem wenn es nicht von riesen wie ea kommt. bin schliesslich dran interessiert dass auch weiterhin gute spiele gemacht werden. habs mir am ende von gamesload.de geholt. gar nicht mal so übel, die plattform.

habs jetzt durch - klasse spiel, aber leider relativ kurz :-/


----------



## Thoor (31. Mai 2009)

Assassines Creed, Tomb Raider Reihe, Indiana Jones Reihe, Need for Speed Reihe, Driver Reihe, alle Age of Empires, alle Command and Conquer, und natürlich nicht zu vergessen: SONIC!


----------

